# Jobs In Spain



## bwau39 (Nov 10, 2013)

I currently live in the UK and work for a large company specializing in many aspects of construction. My trade is in the drainage industry. I am CCTV inspection rig leader and am very experienced holding some good certificates. I have always wanted to work and live in Spain. I am looking to find drainage companies that do CCTV sewer inspections and hope to get a job doing this. DOes any one have any ideas or links or advice. 

Thanks

Byron


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Points to think about to start with. Sorry to be a bit negative

1/ Unemployment in Spain is huge - far worse than in the UK

2/Are you fluent in Spanish?

3/ Do you understand the drainage system in Spain??? It wont be anything like the drains in the UK

Whatever you do, make sure you have a job in Spain before giving up anything you have in the UK and do some fact finding trips first, to see how you find it

Jo xxx


----------



## bwau39 (Nov 10, 2013)

I certainly wouldnt leave the UK without having a job first. Just hoping someone might see this who has done similar thing and moved into a drainage job within Spain.

Thanks


----------

